# tools



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

i have a lot of handle(flat box, corner roller, flusher, 2 extendable), 2 corners box, two flusher and one wiper , very clean, i dont need it.
pay just the shipping. it from quebec, maybe shippping cost is high.


----------



## Toontowntaper (Dec 16, 2012)

Drooling over the Columbia angle box I have a tape tech but Columbia would go nice with my Columbia set


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

killerjune said:


> i have a lot of handle(flat box, corner roller, flusher, 2 extendable), 2 corners box, two flusher and one wiper , very clean, i dont need it.
> pay just the shipping. it from quebec, maybe shippping cost is high.


Nice offer.

What sizes are the flushers and wiper? 2 1/2" wiper? And 3" and 3 1/2" flushers? I have a 2 1/2" wiper, but the flushers are something I'm without. If they're not spoken for yet, I'd take those off your hands.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Shipping and then some on that roller! :whistling2:


----------



## A smooth finish (Mar 19, 2012)

Which ones extendable


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

killerjune said:


> i have a lot of handle(flat box, corner roller, flusher, 2 extendable), 2 corners box, two flusher and one wiper , very clean, i dont need it.
> pay just the shipping. it from quebec, maybe shippping cost is high.


that's the spirit of DYT community. you made my day. thanks for posting


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

the two first one are extendable.

if someone need something write in french i'm very poor.

flusher 3 and 3.5
wiper 3


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

killerjune said:


> the two first one are extendable.
> 
> if someone need something write in french i'm very poor.
> 
> ...


Si c'est un 3 "essuie-glace, cela pourrait fonctionner avec le 2 1/2" essuie-glace que j'ai. Mais si quelqu'un d'autre peut utiliser l'essuie-glace, le 3 "chasse d'eau me servir.

. Avec les chasses d'eau, si vous les envoyez à ma façon, je pense à les utiliser aussi avec certains de mes systèmes d'alimentation de livraison de boue j'ai construit, pour voir comment ils pourraient travailler - voir comment bon d'une finition de coin que je pourrais obtenir avec eux. Peut-être effectivement obtenir les choses fonctionnent comme ils sont censés le faire. Je posterai quelques photos, peut-être des vidéos des résultats.


English version:
If that's a 3" wiper, that would work with the 2 1/2" wiper I have. But if someone else can use the wiper, the 3" flusher would serve me.

With the flushers, if you send them my way, I'm thinking to also use them with some of my mud delivery power systems I've built, to see how they might work - see how good of a corner finish I might get with them. Maybe actually get the things to work like they're supposed to. I'd post some pics, maybe videos of the results.


----------



## harvv (Jul 21, 2012)

awesome guy


----------



## killerjune (Jun 18, 2011)

what are your systeme ?


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

killerjune said:


> what are your systeme ?


 I started a thread on them earlier this year - http://www.drywalltalk.com/f9/new-power-mud-application-systems-4145/

The opening post to it, translated to French:

J'ai pensé qu'il pourrait être temps de commencer à mettre quelque chose là-bas en ce qui concerne le titre que j'ai donné ce fil , faire bouger les choses encore un peu , et j'ai pensé que je commencerais 1er sur DWT .

Aller hors défis / problèmes que j'ai trouvé quand coller , et les problèmes (et parfois un vœu pieux ) vous les gars ont dit : Comme un projet pour mon entreprise d'innovation (la société je l'ai mentionné en Janvier , que je prends d'être à temps partiel à temps plein plus en cette nouvelle année ) , je travaille sur différentes conceptions de systèmes d'alimentation pour fournir de la boue sur le mur.

A peu de choses sur eux :
= Ainsi que les boues réguliers , une système est conçu pour fonctionner également avec des composés d'ensemble de produits chimiques, tels que les boues chaudes .
= Texturing , peinture avec les systèmes devraient également fonctionner, d'après ce que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent avec eux . ( Je ne veux pas faire de grandes déclarations sur de telles choses, mais de ce que j'ai vu jusqu'à présent , je pense qu'ils vont faire un bon travail de celui-ci - du moins d'après ce que je considère être un « bon travail » . Mais je vais laisser un aux autres de décider pour eux-mêmes , pour leurs situations . )
= J'ai pu utiliser une quantité décente de hors les éléments de rayonnage (avec quelques modifications à certaines choses ) , donc ils devraient être en mesure de construire pas cher pour pas cher assez , et ne pouvait donc vendre pas cher (ou assez pas cher ) .
= J'ai pu construire un système qui était sans tuyau , donc pas de glisser les tuyaux autour de celui-ci. Les autres sont arrosés .

Une chose que je me demande, c'est combien d'entre vous d'autres cierges de machines prendraient d'avoir des kits de conversion de sorte que vous pouvez exécuter des choses comme vos cierges existants et des boîtes d'angle avec de tels systèmes lorsque voulu (avec le chemin déjà connu de la course converti boîtes de boue avec ces systèmes ), plutôt que d'avoir à acheter des outils spécialisés si l'on ne veut pas .

Je parle des kits de conversion qui ne plaisante pas avec le fonctionnement de ces outils lors de leur exécution dans la façon dont on le fait maintenant ( et vous pourriez continuer à utiliser ces outils dans la façon dont on le fait normalement , quand voulait ) .
Ou bien les pièces jointes plus dévoués faire plus de sens pour vous , surtout si elles éventuellement livrés suffisamment de valeur pour peut-être justifier. Par exemple . Les pièces jointes qui s'étendent assez facilement , lorsque la portée supplémentaire pourrait être agréable d'avoir .

Tout le reste vient à l'esprit que vous pourriez penser que ces kits de conversion pour les boues d'alimentation pourrait être utile / utile pour vous ? Par exemple . Avec des tubes de boue ? MudRunners ? Banjos ? ........ ?


----------

